# Tank Dress



## Dona Chicória

Olá:*Tank Dress*

Este tipo de vestido seria melhor descrito como : vestido de alcinha? Ou vestido regata? (??!)


----------



## uchi.m

para ajudar a mulherada


----------



## Dona Chicória

Uchi,

foi a mesma página que achei e daí a dúvida.
Obrigada.


----------



## uchi.m

Eu sou uma negação *total* nesse assunto.
Espere que as(os) mais entendidas(os) virão


----------



## GamblingCamel

uchi.m said:


> Eu sou uma negação *total* nesse assunto.
> Espere que as(os) mais entendidas(os) virão


I sent an email to my Brazilian fashion photographer friend in São Paulo. If he sends me a PT translation, I will post.


----------



## Audie

Chic (só neste fio ), isso eu também gostaria de saber. Se é que tem  como, porque, nessa área, cada um define e aplica os termos com tanta  liberdade. 
Assim, não tendo a certeza de uma fonte confiável, eu apostaria no que, pra mim, parece mais óbvio: o uso de '_vestido regata_'  para aquele tipo mais simples, casual, mais cara de verão (de algodão,  cotton, viscolycra, viscose). Nem vou falar se tiver realmente o desenho  de uma regata... 
Deixaria o '_de alcinhas_' pra algo mais delicado, sensual, mais  cara de 'noite' (mais longo, costas nuas, decote mais reto, tecido mais  'fino'). Ou, se não der pra identificar esses detalhes, quem sabe deixar  mais genérico, como '_vestido sem mangas'_?
Agora (só pra registro) fuçando na internet, vi umas vezes '_vestido tank_'. Não me chamaria muito a atenção se um dos sites não fosse uma grande marca de material esportivo.
Bem, foi só pra você ter uma opinião feminina neste fio. Vamos ver o que diz Mr Camel's friend.


----------



## Vanda

Chic, fui deitar pensando no vestido ontem, tentando lembrar do nome do decote da camiseta. É isso mesmo, como o pessoal já disse: regata!

ieiiii... acabei de ver no Mais Você uma consultora de moda mostrar um vestido regata! Manda brasa!


----------



## GamblingCamel

TANK TOP / TANK DRESS : Its name derives from the 1920s term _swimming tank_, an obsolete term for_ swimming pool_. 

_Tank top_ is very commonly used in American EN. I'm guessing that clothing marketers have now extended the term to "sleeveless dresses."


----------



## Dona Chicória

Bom dia pessu!

Muito obrigada a todos! Foi muito esclarecedor. Vou seguir a sugestão da Audie.

De fato , usa-se hoje muitos termos ao mesmo tempo para as mesmas roupas. Alguns - antigos - de origem francesa, outros, mais americanizados.Daí que sapato de cadarço/amarrar virou Oxfords, e bota de cano curto, ankle boot. É a tal internacionalização !( Numa dessas, vi há pouco numa vitrine, uma botina de elástico, daquelas do Jeca Tatu por... 300 pilas!! Cruzes!)


----------



## uchi.m

Dona Chicória said:


> Numa dessas, vi há pouco numa vitrine, uma botina de elástico, daquelas do Jeca Tatu por... 300 pilas!! Cruzes!


Com essa grana dá pra comprar uns dois bons games para PSP


----------



## GamblingCamel

uchi.m said:


> Com essa grana dá pra comprar uns dois bons games para PSP



Exactly. And if you need help fashioning power-up suits for your PSP game characters, try some of these: 
http://HowToNotSuckAtGameDesign.com/?p=1552

And to bring the discussion back to the OP, here's Lara Croft in a tank dress.


----------



## marta12

Por cá, dizemos, vestido com decote em barco.
Bem mais comprido o termo


----------



## uchi.m

Por que puseram esse _tank_, no inglês?


----------



## Audie

marta12 said:


> Por cá, dizemos, vestido com decote em barco.
> Bem mais comprido o termo


E aqui temos o decote canoa.


uchi.m said:


> Por que puseram esse _tank_, no inglês?


Este post explica (com outros links). E este faz algumas distinções.


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Dona Chicória said:


> Bom dia pessu!
> 
> Daí que sapato de cadarço/amarrar virou Oxfords, e bota de cano curto, ankle boot. É a tal internacionalização !( Numa dessas, vi há pouco numa vitrine, uma botina de elástico, daquelas do Jeca Tatu por... 300 pilas!! Cruzes!)



É o mal de colonizado!! Vai dizer para o povo que "ankle" é tornozelo e que a tal bota é de cano curto, aí você não vai ser "fashion".... Mas 300 paus numa bota de Jeca é de lascar, hein?!

Aqui em Sampa, é o vestido-regata, porque de alças a gente sempre pensa naquela mais fina.


----------



## Vanda

Não é decote canoa no caso do tank. Minha primeira ideia tinha sido esta (sou filha de costureira e me lembro, pelo menos, do básico). No meio da costura, como disse a consultora de modas que mencionei acima, é regata mesmo.


----------



## Audie

Vanda said:


> Não é decote canoa no caso do tank. Minha primeira ideia tinha sido esta (sou filha de costureira e me lembro, pelo menos, do básico). No meio da costura, como disse a consultora de modas que mencionei acima, é regata mesmo.


Também acho que não. Pelo menos, não deveria, já que a origem é o _tanksuit_, cujo decote era bem "generoso". Por isso, para diferenciar do _tank_, eu "linkei" a foto de uma blusa de tricô como exemplo.
Mas, Vandita, no vídeo do _Mais Você_ a consultora de imagem (não de moda, preste atenção! ) apenas diz que é um vestido regata, mas não diz o porquê. E, contrariando um pouco o que eu disse no #6, é um vestido para ocasião formal (tecido brilhoso, segundo a consultora): um casamento noturno. Se bem que não diria que é de alcinha, tem forma de regata mesmo.

São coisas como estas, estas e estas que complicam a vida do ser humano.


----------



## Vanda

Mas como eu assisti a matéria toda, na hora prestei bem atenção ao tipo do decote do vestido, que é regata.
Como eu sou cria da Manequim desde os anos 60s, porque minha mãe nunca deixou de assinar, sempre me guio por ela.
No dicionário de moda da revista



> Regata
> Camiseta decotada, sem mangas com as cavas grandes. É a preferida no verão por homens, mulheres e crianças. O algodão foi o primeiro tecido usado para fazer regatas. Com o tempo, elas se tornaram peças ideais para a prática de esportes, ganharam cores, tecidos diversos e entraram de vez no mundo fashion.


O vestido no caso não é camiseta, mas o decote é regata.


----------

